# most useless item???



## pokebone (Jul 10, 2008)

Well in my opinion the laging tail is the MOST USELESS item in d/p. Mainly because it only does one thing and one thing only and that is to make the holder always go last. I mean come on what the heck who would want to be last. someone who wants to lose.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 10, 2008)

Actually, Lagging Tail can be useful.  Like for an Avalanche user, or Swicharoo or Trick it onto your foe to name some things.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 10, 2008)

EDIT: Damn, beaten to the punch x.x

In my opinion, the most useless item would have to be the Red Chain. It literally does nothing


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 10, 2008)

So does the Magma Rock.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 10, 2008)

Most useless OBTAINABLE item, I belief was the intent.

I'd say Tinymushroom. It sells for nothing and it does nothing.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 10, 2008)

The Journal! xD I mean, it's... kinda pointless. and annoying when it pops up when you turn the game on after you haven't played for a day or two.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

any healing item as long as you're done with the main storyline. you can't use potions in competitive battling and making someone hold it is an EPIC FAIL.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 10, 2008)

I agree about the Journal. It's very annoying. Have you ever actually read it at your own will?


----------



## Flora (Jul 10, 2008)

^ Yes.

I don't know.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 10, 2008)

I think the most useless items are the temporary battle stat items. I always sell those. I mean, if you can't win the battle without those, then you might as well give up some money and go train because you sold them. :\


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 10, 2008)

...  The Alert traps in the Underground.  I only sell them for orbs.


----------



## Flora (Jul 10, 2008)

^ Those are funny.

Though I do agree about the X-*insert stat here* items.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 10, 2008)

^
And the Dire hit thing that raises Critical hits. :3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 10, 2008)

Proto_Fan said:


> I think the most useless items are the temporary battle stat items. I always sell those. I mean, if you can't win the battle without those, then you might as well give up some money and go train because you sold them. :\


Yeah, pretty useless. I agree.

And um, I think the Oran Berry is pretty useless too. I mean, it only heals, what, 10 HP? After the early stages of the game, it's really not that useful.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 11, 2008)

^ Yeah. 

I think the X-whatevers are worth something -- you can sell them for money.

I think some NPC will give you stuff for mushrooms. I'm not sure though.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes, Those Stat raising items, and... *opens ds*
Gooey mulch, if you play your game a lot
Burn heal, ice heal etc (Full heal, lol.)
Mail tends to be somewhat useless
Old rod (unless you happen to want a magikarp)
Thats pretty much what I think


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah, I hate those X things. As well as the Calcium/Zinc/Protein/all the rest. I prefer training, unless I'm in desperate need.


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 11, 2008)

As a berry farmer, I have to say that the Gooey Mulch is useless.  The only ones I ever use if I do is Growth Mulch and Stable Mulch if I'm having a busy day and don't want to risk loosing the berries because of not being able to play my DS at the time.


----------



## Zantetsuken (Jul 11, 2008)

pokebone said:


> Well in my opinion the laging tail is the MOST USELESS item in d/p.


I find the lagging tail and other negative affecting items very useful with pokemon who know the move that switches Items (I forget the smae of it... :sweatdrop: )
But a completely useless item: Mushrooms. In FR/LG they had a use, why not here?
And as an Underground addict, Alert traps. Send them to the depths of Davy Jone's Locker if you ask me.


----------



## Alexi (Jul 11, 2008)

HM 05: Flash
Or now...
HM 06: Defog


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 11, 2008)

The iron ball.  But, Flinging it is pretty nice, as it does a lot of damage.  I hate it cause it makes pokemon slower, and it makes ground type moves hit flying types.  I wouldn't sacrifice my Staravia for EQ.


----------



## surskitty (Jul 11, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> As well as the Calcium/Zinc/Protein/all the rest. I prefer training, unless I'm in desperate need.


they save quite a lot of time O_o





zaxly100 said:


> The iron ball.  But, Flinging it is pretty nice, as it does a lot of damage.  I hate it cause it makes pokemon slower, and it makes ground type moves hit flying types.  I wouldn't sacrifice my Staravia for EQ.


that's what trick/switcheroo is for


----------



## Falthor (Jul 11, 2008)

The Oak Parcel.
Running Shoes, post-Bicycle.
Keys, post-use
The Red Chain
Guard Spec., Dire Hit, X-Stat
Recovery Items.  Proper training prevents you from having to heal so frequently.
Medicines.  Lowers the Pokémon's Happiness stat.  Pointless, in my opinion.


----------



## Alexi (Jul 11, 2008)

> Running Shoes, post-Bicycle.


I _never_ use my Bike, save for Cycling Road. Running Shoes FTW!


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 11, 2008)

Probably the X*whatever* items.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 11, 2008)

anything you wouldn't be able to use in competitive battling :D like potions and crap though i do agree the journal is worse.
oh well; at least you can sell most of those things. you can't get rid of the old rod and the good rod can still give you magikarp :V


----------



## pokebone (Jul 11, 2008)

correction on my part the red chain and all the other items you guys listed are way worse than the lagging tail


----------



## Maron (Jul 15, 2008)

the journal, I don´t like it :X


----------



## H-land (Jul 15, 2008)

The rare bone. It sells for money. Period.
Definitely NOT the running shoes. Can't bike inside, can we?


----------



## nastypass (Jul 15, 2008)

The journal only serves to annoy me when I turn the the game on after a week of doing something else.  :V


----------

